# Protección de parlantes estereo



## blasidalen (Ene 26, 2010)

Se trata de una protección dc con retardo de conexión de altavoz.La tengo montada y funciona bien.
Reconoce tensión continua a partir de 3v aprox.
No dispongo del pcb,yo lo monté alambrado.


----------



## palomo (Ene 26, 2010)

Una pregunta, ¿con que potencia de amplificador lo tienes funcionando? o asta que potencia serviria, como sabras ay protectores que no sirven para potencias de mas de 600W.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿con que potencia de amplificador lo tienes funcionando? o asta que potencia serviria, como sabras ay protectores que no sirven para potencias de mas de 600W.
> 
> Saludos.


aca en esta pagina tenes mas datos y ay una tabla que indica los capacitores para distintos tipos de censibilidad y potencias de amplificadores ,tambien podes pasar por aca 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...plificador-microcontrolador-30259/#post245220
donde deje un protector basado en el circuito de esa pagina, yo use el pic 16f84 ademas le agrege un pulsador para encender el equipo por medio del microcontrolador asi como esta funciona bien


----------



## blasidalen (Ene 27, 2010)

Lo tengo en 200w,no tengo mas datos,lo siento.


----------



## palomo (Ene 27, 2010)

Ya habia visto tu Post gustavocof solo que la verdad, no me llevo muy bien programando PIC´s aparte que el trabajo me deja poco tiempo, tengo oportunidad de navegar por inter en el trabajo solo que no para sacar mi programador, conectar la computadora, y hacer todo el laburo, solo me quedan los sabados ya que el domingo lo dedico a mi hijo y prefiero ocuparlo montando lo que tengo pendiente, de tomas maneras gracias.

Ni modo Blasidalen, voy a tener que sacar lapiz y papel para hacer los calculos, estoy experimentando con otros, unos se vuelven demasiado inestables con tanta potencia a censar, otros de plano ¡PUUUMMMM! y aun cuando los calculos dicen que todo esta OK voy a tener que comprar un programa de simulacion luego les cuento. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Ya habia visto tu Post gustavocof solo que la verdad, no me llevo muy bien programando PIC´s aparte que el trabajo me deja poco tiempo, tengo oportunidad de navegar por inter en el trabajo solo que no para sacar mi programador, conectar la computadora, y hacer todo el laburo, solo me quedan los sabados ya que el domingo lo dedico a mi hijo y prefiero ocuparlo montando lo que tengo pendiente, de tomas maneras gracias.
> 
> Ni modo Blasidalen, voy a tener que sacar lapiz y papel para hacer los calculos, estoy experimentando con otros, unos se vuelven demasiado inestables con tanta potencia a censar, otros de plano ¡PUUUMMMM! y aun cuando los calculos dicen que todo esta OK voy a tener que comprar un programa de simulacion luego les cuento.
> 
> Saludos


amigo solo tenes que armar el circuito el progama esta listo es solo grabar el pic. En mi caso lo tengo funcionando en un amplificador de 800 w tal cual asi como esta ,el transistor sensor de temperatura yo le puse un bd139 y me quedo bastante censible,en cuanto a para cuanta potencia soporta el protector,no ay problemas ya que no consume corriente de la salida(en caso de falla)el pic ase todo ,bueno saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 27, 2010)

SOlo grabar el PIC, eso lo se pero la verdad desde que sali de la facultad no he grabado uno solo esto fue por el 95, la vida me llevo por otros caminos alejado de la electronica bastantito, como por el 2005 volvi a agarrar un cautin de nuevo y volver a sentir ese cosquilleo en los dedos me hizo voltear a ver mi pequello rincon donde mi viejo multi me miraba con ojos de tristeza, cada componente que se habia quedado en la mesa podia decirme de que año era el polvo que tenia, asi que, como un drogadicto que no se regenera volvi a este vicio, agarrando cada componente que habia con una beemencia enfermiza, casi pidiendo perdon por tantos años de olvido, me dispuse a revivir mi vieja fuente de la universidad, limpiar de oxido cada pinza y desatornillador, limpiar cada rincon de mi pequeño santuario fue como si volviera a nacer, ¿mi segundo vicio? el audio de altos decibeles, proximo vicio= volver al mundo de los sonidos, ahorita que no tengo novia ni esposa que se ponga como mapache mariguano, desde hace 4 años puedo dedicar cada sabado a mi pequeño rincon, lo digo porque fue cuando mi esposa se fue 

Y si se preguntan ¿porque palomo se quedo solito?  =  mi mujer me dijo ¿tu taller o yo?.

y aqui sigo en mi tallercito...........   NAAAAA esto ultimo no lo crean es cuento mio.

 ho habra sido motivo 

¡¡Dioses que drama hice!! 


Saludos.

PD Hmmmm yo creo que lo voy a intentar. voy a tratar de acordarme como grabar un PIC


----------

